# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Pijn op borstbeen geeelte, benauwd etc.

## MvdSar

Hallo,

Ik ben Michelle en ben 18 jr. Ik heb de laatste tijd al dat ik erg moei ben, niet echt ergens meer zin in heb en gauw chagrijnig ben. Van de week was ik ook gaan schaatsen, en dr werd ik zo benauwd, kortademig en licht in mn hoofd. Het voelde net of ik elk moment kon flauwvallen. Ik had erg last van snelle hartkloppingen en duizeligheid. Het deed toen ook pijn in de schouders, rug en zelfs in m kaak :S. Va die kak begrijp ik t niet echt. Weten jullie wat dit kan zijn?
Want ik weet niet of het wel nodig is om naar de dokter te gaan. Heb een hekel aan dokters en ziekenhuizen, dus stel het liever zo lang mogelijk uit als mogelijk is. Dit is al vaker voorgekomen maar nooit zoals gisteren met schaatsen. Ik weet niet of ik mij er nou zorgen om moet maken?!
Ik blijf slecht slapen en erg vaak last houden van een drukkend gevoel op mijn borstbeen. Net alsof er iemand een steen op je hart legt.

Ik hoop dat iemand wat weet.

Groetjes,
Michelle

----------


## MvdSar

Iemand ?? Kan ik wel rijlessen met deze klachten??

----------


## hansvanos

Hoi Michelle,

Met dit soort klachten is het vaak goed om toch eerst even naar de huisarts te gaan om te laten controleren of je hart "technisch" in orde is. 
Blijkt er fysiek niets aan de hand, dan kan het heel goed zijn, dat je last hebt van stress. In dat laatste geval kun je technieken aanleren, om beter met de druk om te leren gaan. Ik train regelmatig mensen die dezelfde klachten ervaren als jij en die er na mijn training vanaf zijn. Kijk maar eens bij ervaringen van de deelnemers
Maar eerst naar de dokter!
Sterkte en wanneer de dokter zegt, dat je lichamelijk niets mankeert, mag je gerust een keertje langs komen om te zien wat mijn training inhoudt.
Groetjes,
Hans

----------


## MvdSar

Is het echt wel nodig?? Ga altijd pas liever als ik half dood Ben. Dan is er een reden om dr heen te gaan. Ik Ben altijd bang dat als ik erheen gs er iemand is die de dokter veel harder nodig heeft. Weet zelf nooit wanneer het noodzakelijk is om erheen te gaan.

----------


## hansvanos

Hoi Michelle,
Ten eerste is het verstandig om bij de huisarts te laten controleren of je fysiek in orde bent. Wanneer er technisch niets aan de hand is, kun je verder en kan je eventueel bij mij langs komen. Daarom raad ik jou dit aan.
Natuurlijk hebben andere mensen de dokter ook nodig, maar je neemt maar 10 minuten van zijn/haar tijd in beslag. Hij/zij kan de rest van de dag andere mensen helpen :-)
Laat je me weten wanneer je bij de dokter bent geweest en wat de uitslag is?
Ik ben benieuwd!
Groetjes,

Hans

----------

